# Info on boat painting



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Here is the deal ,i have a red Lund that i want to change color. That new Lund color called Fall Marsh, were to get the paint and how to prep it. I have a automotive quality Devilbuss gun


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds like a lot of work, but if you're going to do it maybe you could find a catalog with a color sample. Take the color sample to a full line automotive paint store and maybe they could color match it. Just a thought.

John


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Lots of info on painting..... iboats.com restoration forum


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

You can buy the paint straight from the manufacturer, but you will have to donate a couple body organs. For example my Lowe jon boat for one 20oz. can of spray paint is over $20.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

any automotive paint supplier can color match paint with a paint chip


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Here is the deal ,i have a red Lund that i want to change color. That new Lund color called Fall Marsh, were to get the paint and how to prep it. I have a automotive quality Devilbuss gun


 
The first thing I would do is to email or call Lund to get the paint code number, it shouldnt be a problem to get that. Then it will take a trip tp your local paint dealer who sells that type of paint. 

As for the actual paint process it is pretty much what you would think with most paint projects. Assuming this is a previuosly painted surface(red), you will need to start by removing any graphics. Next sand the entire surface lightly with say 320 or 400 grit sandpaper. After this you will need to mask off the area to be painted. The next step is to wipe surface clean with a degreaser to get ready for the primer you will be applying. 

The primer will provide an even base and should show if there is any adhesion problems as well. Once satisfied that the surface is prepped and ready for paint a final light sanding can be done. If you are satisfied that the surface is ready then wipe it down one more time with wax & grease remover, you can also use a tack cloth over the surface to get any dust off. Next, if you are convinced its ready, mix up the paint per directions supplied with the paint and be sure to show us how the project turns out.

A lot of detail needs to go into a paint project. Fixing of surface imperfections, proper sanding techniques, removal or masking of hardware are just a few to name. Take your time, pay attention to detail and you will have a project to be proud of. If you have any more questions feel free to ask we have painted a couple of boats here.

Jeff


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe get it vinyl wrapped? Saves time and looks good........ I saw one that has the wetlands/camo vinyl with the Lund symbol on it last year. Looked factory new, but it was a 1989 boat. I think he said it was about $750 to get it done, it was on a 16 ft. Alaskan.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

make shure that you use acid etch primer on all metal hell use it everywhere.

then make shure you use some sort of fleet style paint{semi /tractor}extra tuff stuff.


i could do it for you but turn around will be very slow... very busy..:tdo12:


----------

